# Broken chain on a JD H series 47



## sbs18 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi

I inherited what I am pretty sure is a JD model H series 47 manure spreader. It has worked wonderfully until last winter.

Just discovered why my spreader doesnt not work. My helpers from last winter seem to have broken or lost the chain (or whatever) that drives the apron. I took off the cover on the back left side and alas some kind of chain or belt is missing.

Can anyone tell me what I need to replace it?

THANKS!!!! The manure pile is growing daily.

Sue


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*Manure spreader problem ??*



sbs18 said:


> Hi
> 
> I inherited what I am pretty sure is a JD model H series 47 manure spreader. It has worked wonderfully until last winter.
> 
> ...




Sue, Can you post a picture of what you found under the cover ? Then we can figure it out. -----------Bill


----------



## sbs18 (Mar 22, 2014)

*broken chain*

sure!!

once it stops snowing- we are having a blizzard here on cape cod!!

Thanks


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*spreader problem?*



sbs18 said:


> sure!!
> 
> once it stops snowing- we are having a blizzard here on cape cod!!
> 
> Thanks


Did it ever stop snowing and did you figure out your spreader problem ? --------------Bill


----------

